# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Show us your fairy lights

## Cecile

Me first!  I do have a good camera but I'm not great taking photos with manual settings.  Plus, we can't find the tripod.  These are all up and down the driveway, under the carport. 
I really should try to take a few with manual settings!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Tapatalk showed me an ad with Richard Branson in it under your post so you must be doing something right!

----------


## Jon

I forgot to post this earlier, this is my house and lights in action. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wbAfRj-aY0 
I have 8 songs in the play list this year

----------


## OBBob

> I forgot to post this earlier, this is my house and lights in action. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wbAfRj-aY0 
> I have 8 songs in the play list this year

  Wowser... might as well lock the thread now!

----------


## Tonzz

cant see a fairy there at all

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Best lights I ever saw was a house where the gutters, windows and doors were all outlined with light rope. 
Simple and very effective.
And you could barely see them during the day.

----------


## OBBob

> Best lights I ever saw was a house where the gutters, windows and doors were all outlined with light rope. 
> Simple and very effective.
> And you could barely see them during the day.

  Best one's for me are the plain white ones everywhere in Germany, Denmark, etc.

----------

